# Hive placement



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sounds good to me, you can always move them out further from the shade to give them more sun. Just move them a few feet at a time.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't know too much about southern beekeeping, but I believe a lot of southern guys say full sun helps with hive beetles. That being said, dappled sunlight in the afternoon is what I shoot for. I like the sun hitting them bright and early in the morning. Your plan sounds good to me. 

-Dan


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Dappled afternoon sun would be ideal and full sun bright n early get them going early, early. I wish mine could get a bit more full sun, but they seem to be faring ok so far, though I've had a few frights!

Slightly ANGLED? Just a few degrees off level helps keep the rain rolling on out. 

This is my first year - what a learning curve! Good luck to ya!


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

You have the right idea... full sun as early as possible, place the doors away from the usual direction of the wind... even if it is the same direction as the sun... clear flight paths will keep better temperments, so avoid obstructions if you can... front slightly down hill to give drainage... hives off the ground so that rain drops do not splatter dirt and debris onto your equipment and speed rotting... afternoon sun needs to be filtered (dapple is a great word for it )... I have seen wax melting and running out the enterance of hives in MS late summer at 110... bees know exactly what they are doing when it comes to temp and moisture control, just try not to make it too hard for them. lol. Plus too much sun in the afternoon causes excessive fanning...in beetle season this is like a giant red flag waving over your bee yard... they can smell bee bread at a rate of 2 ppb (parts per BILLION) at a rage of several miles away. You sound like you have it right... Good luck!


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I think I have a pretty good spot picked out. I have bees ordered and now looking at hives. I will have everything set up, awaiting delivery of bees. Going to continue reading and watching videos, maybe attend some local meetings before then.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

One more question about placement. There are no horses or cows where the bees will be located, but there are a lot of deer, especially bucks. I have to encircle any tree that I plant and my garden has to be enclosed with deer proof fencing. Are deer a problem for bee hives and should I fence them as well?


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Deer have knocked over some of our hives before, and caused some havoc in the queen nucs... but racoons and skunks are more of a threat... and the best way to keep all of those deer in check, is to put them in your freezer  need any help, let me know! 

Wind chimes work well, pie pans Hung from tree limbs work well too.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I want to place some hives about 10 feet from & facing a barbed wire fence where cows will be. How much of a problem will that be?


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Shouldn't be a problem at all. We have many yards in cow pastures with a small three wire barbed wire fence around the yard itself.... never any trouble... barbed wire fences are no trouble for bees to get around.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

What about bees running into cows.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

As long as the cows have a place to go other than right in front of the hives, you will be ok... the bees will go around them and the buzzing will alarm the cows and make them move on.


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

I use e eletric fence around my garden and bees. Haven't had any trouble with anything yet. (4 yrs)


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Merlyn Votaw said:


> I use e eletric fence around my garden and bees. Haven't had any trouble with anything yet. (4 yrs)


Do you use some type of battery operated charger? My location is nowhere near a power source.

Another question along this line. My hives will arrive this week, yet my nucs will not be ready until 4/10. Is there any harm in placing my hives empty in their location, 3 months before my bees arrive or should I wait a bit?


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I would put them in full sun. My warmest bee yard is on a concrete slab with hardly any shade. During the summer it is super hot out there. I have hardly any problems with mites, beetles, mold, etc. 
Why would you need a fence???? If you do need one, get the solar one, that is what we use on our chicken netting. 
There is absolutely no problem setting your hives out before you get bees, but why?
Mike


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Who are you getting nucs from?


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Solar power boxes are the way to go. Check with your local cooperative or feed store... there are different power outputs for different sized animals... the wire is not expensive and comes in rolls of different lengths... three strands should do it, so measure the lengths of each side and multiply by 3... tee posts are easy to drive in without digging and plastic snap-on insulators will keep the wire from grounding through your posts... unlike barbed wire, electric fences do not have to be very stout, so you will not need heavy corner posts. Gates are easy as well because they make handle like connectors. Aluminum wire has worked better for delivering a heavy "POP" than steel wire has.

I would store the equipment, unless it is freshly painted... in which case a month out in the weather would be a big plus.

Good luck!


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

I see a few things that could happen to empty Hives
you may have mice or other critters decide they like the 
new vacant,tranquil Housing development. 
If you put in Frames with Foundation you can get Bugs
that will work on the wax. 
If you do set them I would not leave wax foundation in them 
I would Block the entrances
Just a thought! Are your hive box's Painted are they Primed? 
You may want to add a coat or 2 of Paint even if they have 
been done once already, of course if they are bare wood you decide
If you want to Dip,paint or any of the other ways to Preserve
your Box's

Tommyt


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> I would put them in full sun. My warmest bee yard is on a concrete slab with hardly any shade. During the summer it is super hot out there. I have hardly any problems with mites, beetles, mold, etc.
> Why would you need a fence???? If you do need one, get the solar one, that is what we use on our chicken netting.
> There is absolutely no problem setting your hives out before you get bees, but why?
> Mike


In an earlier post, I inquired about the necessity of a fence due to the herd of deer that roam my place. I would prefer not to have a fence if possible.

I am getting my nucs from Bee Weaver here in austin.

The hives are painted and I had considered adding another coat or two. The only reason I would put them out early is a lack of storage space and a little bit of "tinker factor". I am anxious to get started. However, I was curious if the waxed foundation would draw undesireables.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Deer are no big deal. Your issues lie in hogs, shunks, mammals of the 2 legged kind, etc. I have seen 100s of hives in texas and not one in a fence. I usally keep mine outside of fences, do not want the cows to get to them. 

mike


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

I too lack a lot of storage space, so I set my empty equipment outside the shop on their bottom board, with their lids, and they do fine...tape up any entrances though. I always prepare my site first, the rr ties or bricks to get the hive stand off the ground, level side to side and slight tip forward. But I don't put the equipment on the base until the bees arrive.

Regarding deer, I have a lot at my hives. In fact, you can see deer paths through the grass and scrub trees where I have my hives. I keep the hives away from the paths, no fencing. last time I was out there I saw 10 deer moving thru the area, but no problem with the deer and the hives. And no, no contributions to the freezer, it was out of season... :-(
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Perfect. I wish I could say the same for my pecan trees. You don't dare plant a tree without fencing them. The bucks will rub all the bark and kill any tree. They are like magnets to them.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Next question concerning placement. How close can you safely mow with a commercial rider, without having them come after you. I mow the edges of my drive way year round and I don't want to have the need to wear protection while mowing. Would 50 feet be a safe distance for most bees? 

BTW, I received my 1st two hives from Mann Lake yesterday. They are already primed and painted but I am going to put two more coats on them before I set them out.


----------



## Melissa B (Sep 30, 2010)

I think it depends on how nice your bees are. I just had a 7500 sq ft animal hospital about 20 feet from two hives. They moved dirt continuously, used a back hoe, bull dozers, steam roller and a contraption called "sheep's feet" to 
pack dirt. These shook my old building like an earthquake - it even caused the walls to crack a little. No one got stung even once. The first time they used the heavy earth shaking equipment near the hives, they gave me notice and i shut the bees inside for the day with plenty of water and food. The next time they did it on my day off with no notice and the girls were ok with it, and never have complained. Go Figure


----------



## no1cowboy (May 18, 2007)

I mow right up against my hives with a gas push mower, and i do it without wearing protection!


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

It sounds like I will be OK. I'm not trying to put them right on the driveway, but near it for convenience. As long as I can do my routine maintenance mowing without special gear, I don't mind donning the protective clothing to trim around the hives, if necessary.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I can ususally mow & trim right at them without being bothered. But, there are a lot of factors to keep in mind: time of day, flow going on, weather conditions, recent bothers to the hives, length of time you are there, etc.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't dare use my gas powered trimmer up against the hives...the noise of that motor drives at least one bee from the hive to check me out, and is she cranky!


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

The place I have chosen is a good 50 -75 feet away from my mowed driveway. I think the only time I will only have to gear up is when I use the gas trimmer around them. Assuming we get some seasonal rains this year the location looks like this.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Risky... Show Off!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sounds like you have more choices than most. I prefer full sun. But there are many other things to consider.

Safety. It's essential to have the hive where they are not a threat to animals who are chained or penned up and can't flee if they are attacked, or where they are likely to be a threat to passerbys who don't know there are hives there. If the hive is going to be close to a path that people walk you need to have a fence or something to get the bees up over the people's heads. For the safety of the bees they should be where cattle won't rub on them and knock them over, horses won't knock them over and bears can't get to them.

Convenient access. It's essential to have the hive where the beekeeper can drive right up to it. Carrying full supers that could weigh from 90 pounds (deep) down to 48 pounds (eight frame medium) any distance is too much work. The same for bringing beekeeping equipment and feed to the hives. You may have to feed as much as 50 pounds or more of syrup to each hive and carrying it any distance is not practical. Also you will learn a lot more about bees with a hive in your backyard than a hive 20 miles away at a friend's house. Also a yard a mile or two from home will get much better care than one 60 miles from home.

Good forage. If you have a lot of options, then go for a place with lots of forage. Sweet clover, alfalfa being grown for seed, tulip poplars etc. can make the difference between bumper crops of 200 pounds or more of honey per hive and barely scraping a living. But keep in mind the bees will not only be foraging the space you own, they will be foraging the 8,000 acres around the hives.

Not in your way. I think it's important the hive does not interfere with anyone's life much. In other words, don't put it right next to a well used path where, in a dearth and in a bad mood, the bees may harass or sting someone or anywhere else where you are likely to wish they weren't there.

Full sun. I find hives in full sun have fewer problems with diseases and pests and make more honey. All things being equal, I'd go for full sun. The only advantage to putting them in the shade is that you get to work them in the shade.

Out of the wind. It's nice to have them where the cold winter wind doesn't blow on them so hard and the wind is less likely to blow them over or blow off the lids. This isn't my number one requirement, but if a place is available that has a windbreak it's nice. This usually precludes putting them at the very top of a hill.

Not in a low-lying area. I don't care if they are somewhere in the middle, but I'd rather not have them where the dew and the fog and the cold settle and I really don't want them where I have to move them if there's a threat of a flood.

If you live in a very hot climate, mid afternoon shade might be a nice to have, but I wouldn't lose sleep over it.

In the end, bees are very adaptable. They really don't care, so make sure it's convenient for you, and if it's not too hard to provide, try to meet some of the other criteria. It's doubtful you'll have a place that meets all of the criteria listed above.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the information, Michael. BTW, I have been reading your website a lot, and really enjoy it. I think the only thing in question for my bees will be forage. There is very little agriculture around me. In a good year, the wildflowers are prolific for 3 - 4 months. Unfortunately, that has only occurred about 1 out of 3 years over the 18 years that I have owned this property. The other years range from moderate to absolute drought. Last year when the photo was taken, was extraordinary. This year is shaping up to be less so.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice Pic I would put a swarm trap in the "Y" on the tree on the left 
no matter how many hives you put down


Tommyt


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

tommyt said:


> Nice Pic I would put a swarm trap in the "Y" on the tree on the left
> no matter how many hives you put down
> 
> 
> Tommyt


I have been reading topics about swarm traps. I think I going to build some and put out a few around the property and see what happens.

Someone mentioned skunks earlier. i do have skunks, *****, and opossums. Should I plan on raising my stands higher off the ground? If so, how high? I suppose that wouldn't help with *****, but maybe for skunks. seems like I read more comments about skunks than other critters.


----------



## bluelake (Jan 17, 2011)

newbie.. planning ahead for this year.

Everything I read talks about access to water. If I dont want to have to provide water, how close to a natural water source (in my case it would be a 5' wide year round stream) would my hives need to be? Or, asked another way.. how far will bees travel for water? This is an upstate NY rural field/woodland type of environment.

Thanks.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Risky Beesness said:


> Next question concerning placement. How close can you safely mow with a commercial rider, without having them come after you. I mow the edges of my drive way year round and I don't want to have the need to wear protection while mowing. Would 50 feet be a safe distance for most bees?
> 
> BTW, I received my 1st two hives from Mann Lake yesterday. They are already primed and painted but I am going to put two more coats on them before I set them out.


I still have a few Buckfasts left that belong as far away from people and pets as possible. Some on this forum have stated that Weaver bees have improved - I hope so. Just yesterday I showed a fellow BK a few of my hives. I had a lot of bees clinging to the lid so I tapped it on the edge of the hive to drop the bees where they belong. The whole hive went nuclear. I mentioned that these were my Buckfasts and demonstrated the same thing on another hive from Koehnen without even drawing any interest from the bees. My Buckfasts are mean, mean, mean..... I was never able to mow my lawn near the Buckfasts. The two Weaver operations sell other strains but it is difficult to see how they can keep out the influence of Africans.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

HVH said:


> I still have a few Buckfasts left that belong as far away from people and pets as possible. Some on this forum have stated that Weaver bees have improved - I hope so. Just yesterday I showed a fellow BK a few of my hives. I had a lot of bees clinging to the lid so I tapped it on the edge of the hive to drop the bees where they belong. The whole hive went nuclear. I mentioned that these were my Buckfasts and demonstrated the same thing on another hive from Koehnen without even drawing any interest from the bees. My Buckfasts are mean, mean, mean..... I was never able to mow my lawn near the Buckfasts. The two Weaver operations sell other strains but it is difficult to see how they can keep out the influence of Africans.


That's interesting. One thing on my side is that they will be totally away from any people or pets. it's just a matter of whether i can tolerate their demeanor. I have no basis to judge them by except I will be trying 2 colonies of Ital / Carn at the same time.


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

At one time I had an Italian hive right beside my front door. As long as I didn't use any 2 cycle equipment near them they were never a problem. Other than the one time I was wearing Cool Water. They hated that stuff, got me 10 time before I knew what hit me. So I told everyone not to wear perfume to my place. All my freinds got use to it, but at first I would have to go out and show them that the bees wouldn't bother them as long as they didn't swing at them. Big plus was that I didn't get any unwanted visiters.:applause:


----------

